# A year ago today...



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Teddy is sending to his mom the most beautiful Golden smile today, and says that he's fine, that he loves her very much, cares for her and that he's always by her side. 
Open your heart and you are gonna see it 
Put the smile on your face today and celebrate his Life, say thanks to God for letting him enter in your life and remember all the best moments you had together. 
Send us the photos, that's how so many people will think of Teddy and send the positive energy to you. That's his wish!
Blessings
Tania


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Teddy left you many memories, I hope you find peace in them today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teddy*

Teddy has always made me SMILE BIG.
Love this picture!!
Teddy: Hope you and Smooch and Snobear are having fun!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been thinking of you.
I know you'll remember all the great memories and feel Teddy's love, but I know there will be tears mixed in too.

Big hugs to you and love sent to Teddy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful tribute to your Teddy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The anniversery's are so hard they leave a big footprint on your heart and we will never forget them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength today.


----------



## Petit Cadeau (Oct 18, 2011)

*On October 22, 2010*

I, too, lost a special, special friend. Taylor was diagnosed with histiocytosis soon after his 10th birthday on September 22. He died in my arms less than a month later, on October 22. 
Not a day goes by that I don't think of him and his big ol' self cruising through the house. His sisters still miss him too. I miss you Doodlebug...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

awwww, Made me smile and cry with you. Losing them is so awful and hard. I am glad you shared this with us. Teddy is smiling knowing how much you think of him.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you all for replying and for your support. I know many of you have gone through the same thing, and my condolences are with you all. As this day wraps up, I can't believe it's been a year. I remember the day as if it were yesterday. Very few tears were shed, as I knew Teddy would not have wanted me to cry. I thanked God for bringing Teddy into my life and how lucky I was to grow up with him. I was able to look back on the memories and smile. Thank you Teddy, I know you were with me today.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Belated hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry. I know how painful these anniversaries are to realize how long we have been without their beautiful hearts. hugs to you on this difficult day.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this yesterday. I hope you had pleasant dreams of Teddy and woke with a smile.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Teddy knows how much you love him, and that he will never be forgotten. Anniversaries are so hard for us that are left behind, but I hope that your happy memories of your life with Teddy will help you

"Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze."

(author unknown to me)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

RIP sweet Teddy. Know that you are missed dearly.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those we love can never be more than a thought apart, they don't leave, they are with us in the same old way. It takes much more then just not seeing them to forget them. Forever in our hearts. Peace be with you at this remembrance time.


----------

